# Gi question



## CED (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey All,

I was just wondering if anyone here knew what make(company) of gi is used by Helio Gracie? I have a buddy who asked me if i knew. I had know clue but i told him that i might be able to find out. just wondering.

thanks 


Chris Davis


----------

